# Parasitic Wasps as biocontrol agents and pollinators



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you for beautiful photos and lots of info. I hope to find some of them in my area this season. “Female snakefly with ovipositor, Raphidioptera” is just gorgeous. My other favorite is “Galls on the underside of Quercus garryana leaves”. I’m sure I’ll flip over lots of oak leaves this summer.


----------

